# piranha hybrids



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

can piranhas hybrid? Anyone have pics?

off topic: can cyprinids hybrid?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I think the rule to producing off spring is as long as they are in the same genus? I could be wrong tho. Check it out on google.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> I think the rule to producing off spring is as long as they are in the same genus? I could be wrong tho. Check it out on google.


Ex0dus,

No it isn't.

The species definition in biology says that differerent populations (and also geographical variations) of the same species can breed together and have offspring capable of reproduction.
This is theory.

This means that different species (even though from the same genus) cannot produce offspring that is capable of reproduction. They may have offspring, but that is infertile offspring.

Regards,


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

interesting id like to see some people try this with pics


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

I know CA cichlids, sunfish, and certain livebearers can hybrid.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Harry,
Yes Im aware that they woudl be serile in those circumstances. For instance a liger/tigon or a mule. But in those instances i thought the horse/donkey were in the same genus, therefore the rule woudl apply in that case where two diffrent species can repoduce an offspring although it woudl be infertile.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> Harry,
> Yes Im aware that they woudl be serile in those circumstances. For instance a liger/tigon or a mule. But in those instances i thought the horse/donkey were in the same genus, therefore the rule woudl apply in that case where two diffrent species can repoduce an offspring although it woudl be infertile.


true. a guppie and mollie form a muppie or gollie.

I cant believe I believed a guy that said there was a tilapia x uaru in florida. They are too different.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Scott C said:


> Harry,
> Yes Im aware that they woudl be serile in those circumstances. For instance a liger/tigon or a mule. But in those instances i thought the horse/donkey were in the same genus, therefore the rule woudl apply in that case where two diffrent species can repoduce an offspring although it woudl be infertile.


true. a guppie and mollie form a muppie or gollie.

I cant believe I believed a guy that said there was a tilapia x uaru in florida. They are too different.
[/quote]

Are you serious? Guppies and mollies produce offspring? Anyone else want to confirm this. That is pretty weird.


----------



## aznkon (Apr 27, 2004)

i've heard of it but i've never seen it myself. but i would be quite interested to see some p's crossbred too. i've taken bio before and the truth is that most animals that crossbreed are sterlie. HOWEVER, this is a big however, that is not always the case. as we can see with flowerhorns, blood parrots (yes they can breed), and many other chiclids in the trade. i forgot the reason why animals like mules and ligers/tigons cannot but it has alot to do with the differnece of some strands amnio acids in the sperm and egg. again i do not remember the exact reason but that's from what i can remember.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

why can flowerhorns or ex: JD x Blood parrot breed but not plain blood parrots? redhead and midas (parrot parents) are both cichlasolmines.


----------



## aznkon (Apr 27, 2004)

the male blood parrot in most cases are sterile. all/most female blood parrots are able to breed. this is as far as i know. breeders are the ones that make the blood parrots sterile. so in most cases a sterile male blood parrot is easily worth double the price of a normal blood parrot. i hope that answers ur question. if not then i guess i read the question incorrectly.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

How did Piranha Hybrid turn into cichlid hybrids?


----------



## aznkon (Apr 27, 2004)

lol it's a side conversation until someone can come in here and answer the questions on piranha hybrids


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

rhom x geryi
goldspilo x elong

ahhh we can only dream


----------



## piranhamama (Jul 6, 2005)

I had a platy and a ballon mollie breed once. The only living offsring had the color of a marigold platy with body of a balloon mollie. He was the oddest looking fish.........LOL

Cathy


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

There was a hybrid project here in Enumclaw Washington between a man and a horse. 
The man died before he could spawn the horse's offspring.









It is already difficult to get piranhas to breed true so the hybrid thing might as well be a dream.
However like all breeding experiments, I belief there is a big mystery with piranhas that is not solved yet.


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

It will be good if it did happen though.....


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Scott C said:


> can piranhas hybrid? Anyone have pics?
> 
> off topic: can cyprinids hybrid?


well danios are cypridnids and dont no if im right but i heard that the zebra danio was a hybrid

and carps are cyprinids too and the could hybridize

http://www.fao.org/documents/show_cdr.asp?...0E/X3850E03.htm


----------

